# What to do with turkey neck and giblets?



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

We did our turkey yesterday and now I have to make the stock. I was thinking of adding the neck and giblets to the stocks but have never done this before. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

That's what I do and it always turns out good


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

that's what I make my stock out of! I cook the neck and giblets the night before Thanksgiving, then the meat gets chopped and added to the stuffing, and the stock is used in the gravy. Leftover stock goes in soups (I freeze it).


----------



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok so do I have to cook the neck and giblets first or can I just add them with the carcas/bones to water, veggies, salt/pepper and cook them that way?

I love the smell of stock cooking but dh not so much, well not at night when we are sleeping. So I am going to try and start it at like 6am so I can get a good 14 hours the first day and then refridgerate it overnight and cook it the next day for another 12 or so hours.


----------



## JoyMC (Aug 15, 2005)

yup, just throw them in. they'll get cooked w/the stock.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

About the smell - if you have a large enough crock pot and a garage - you can plug it in out there.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Don't put the liver in the stock, it needs to be cooked separately if you want to use it. The neck is good for stock.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Don't put the liver in the stock, it needs to be cooked separately if you want to use it. The neck is good for stock.

Thanks!









Two more questions:
1) Can the neck create a crockpot full of stock on its own or with the giblets (without the main carcass)?

2) What does one do with turkey liver?


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I do use the liver -- I just add it about ten minutes before the stock is done. That's what my trusty '60s-era Betty Crocker cookbook says to do, so I do it.

As for what you can do with it once it's cooked, poultry livers are DELICIOUS! You could get fancy and make pate or something, but I put mine in the stuffing, and if I didn't we would just nibble on it.

Just a neck, or even a neck plus giblets, would give you some mighty thin stock if you used a whole Crock Pot of water, I think. I use the neck and giblets to make a saucepan of broth -- and if you can get an extra packet, it's even better. If you want to flavor a larger quantity of water, I'd buy something cheap like a couple of wings and throw them in too (plus aromatics -- onion, carrot, celery, bay leaf, etc).


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia the Muse* 
I do use the liver -- I just add it about ten minutes before the stock is done. That's what my trusty '60s-era Betty Crocker cookbook says to do, so I do it.

As for what you can do with it once it's cooked, poultry livers are DELICIOUS! You could get fancy and make pate or something, but I put mine in the stuffing, and if I didn't we would just nibble on it.

Just a neck, or even a neck plus giblets, would give you some mighty thin stock if you used a whole Crock Pot of water, I think. I use the neck and giblets to make a saucepan of broth -- and if you can get an extra packet, it's even better. If you want to flavor a larger quantity of water, I'd buy something cheap like a couple of wings and throw them in too (plus aromatics -- onion, carrot, celery, bay leaf, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I only use the neck in my stock, and just add it along with the carcass.

My mom cooks the giblets, grinds them, and adds them to her stuffing. My kids like them just roasted, so I roast them along with the turkey and hand them off to the kids.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

You have a neck left? Man, thats the first to get eaten when we cook turkey















Good luck with your stock! Hope it turns out well!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I cooked a whole chicken in the crockpot and did not take the insides out! Will we get sick or is all that's inside is the giblets? I wanted to save all the nice broth the chicken made in there too!


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess I'm weird, I always give the neck and giblets to my 90 lb pit, raw. He LOVES it! Tasty treat!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha no your not weird I asked my grandma if it was ok I forgot to clean the chicken out and she said she has forgot many times and always feeds the giblets to her dig


----------



## demi2817 (Dec 13, 2013)

This forum is awesome and just what I need.


----------

